# Geared Steam... Oooo...Ahhh..



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

What the heck.. This is a gallery.. A BW of the real deal, and some of my models on my layout... That trestle is a first attempt at building one, figured I would have a "practice side of my layout to learn and tune up some of my building techniques.. I think I got the water maybe a bit too blue, but I have seen streams/rivers that colour...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

CF-DRG said:


> What the heck.. This is a gallery.. A BW of the real deal, and some of my models on my layout... That trestle is a first attempt at building one, figured I would have a "practice side of my layout to learn and tune up some of my building techniques.. I think I got the water maybe a bit too blue, but I have seen streams/rivers that colour...


Heislers are pretty innovative, but of the geared locos, Shays are my favorite. Nice looking scenes you have there!


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

blue water has it's places ... not real common, but not unknown


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Brilliant work. Nothing quite beats geared steam for white knuckle drama, even if it only goes 9 mph!


----------

